# List of steel gravel bike frames with flat mount for disc brakes?



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

So I'm starting to look for a new do it all bike and want to try the 650b thing. 

I was getting pretty into the All City Gorilla Monsoon until I seen that it's 1x only. While I'm not opposed to 1x, I'm still firmly planted in 2x camp. I'm not buying a frame where 2x isn't an option. Also I've noticed that a lot of steel frames haven't adopted flat mount. I'd kinda like to be future proof on that front as well. 

What else should I be looking at?

Ideal checklist has:
Steel Frame
650b wheels
2x drive train
Flat mount brakes
Thru axle not QR

I like to build my own, but I'm okay with off the shelf if the price is right too.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Niner RLT9 is one choice I know well that checks all those boxes. You can find an Ebay frame and build it on the cheap or buy a complete one and modify to meet your needs. People sell them often low mileage because they don't like the added weight of steal I think (a few lbs)

There's quite a few brands have something that checks all those boxes though, except maybe the 650b which most will be capable of but won't come with that. 

If it were me I would have hydraulic disc brakes not mechanical on the list too.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Check out Fairdale bikes. Nice frames for the money.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Srode said:


> Niner RLT9 is one choice I know well that checks all those boxes. You can find an Ebay frame and build it on the cheap or buy a complete one and modify to meet your needs. People sell them often low mileage because they don't like the added weight of steal I think (a few lbs)
> 
> There's quite a few brands have something that checks all those boxes though, except maybe the 650b which most will be capable of but won't come with that.
> 
> If it were me I would have hydraulic disc brakes not mechanical on the list too.


That Niner is nice! It checked all the boxes but 650b. I'd just have to stuff a set on and see what happens. I could do that on my Raleigh Furly as well, I'd just have to find the BB height.

I'm all about those hydraulic brakes now that I can afford them. Thus my search. The hybrid cable/Hydraulic set ups are just too clunky for my taste. That and I actually like the look of flat mount calipers, It looks nicer that the old mechanical stuff IMO.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Check out Fairdale bikes. Nice frames for the money.


And even better when you can get them at wholesale!:smilewinkgrin: Fairdale makes nice stuff. I used to know a messenger that was testing one of their early bikes. I though it was pretty nice for urban work.


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

Specialized Sequoia


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

BlackSquirrel said:


> Specialized Sequoia


I kinda forgot about Specialized, that's a nice bike too. The 9 speed model is very affordable. A good upgrade platform.


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

chocostove said:


> I kinda forgot about Specialized, that's a nice bike too. The 9 speed model is very affordable. A good upgrade platform.


I agree. Specialized was offering a HUGE discount on the base model black ones, not sure if they still are.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Gunnar Hyper XF.


----------

